# shreveport



## pistol (Mar 24, 2004)

congrats to tim milligan, up and coming pro who had success in the h/t game and is now trialing. today he won the Q with his BLM. tim has only run 4 Q's in his short trial career with two dogs. he has 2 wins, one with each dog, a fourth and two jams. tim is based in the east texas pineywoods at the end of a long, dark road where he spends alot of time with his mentor, ron wood.
________
GM FOODS


----------



## sueley (Dec 23, 2003)

Certainly, congrats to Tim.
Anyone know the other placements?


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

Complete Qual Results

1st #5 Gamble/ Tim Milligan
2nd #24 Smitty/ Danny Farmer
3rd #21 Ranger/ Jay Bonin
4th #17 Abby/ Dan Hurst
RJ #15 Abby/ Reece Hudson

Derby Results

1st # 10 Boo/ Gene Taylor or Frank Price
2nd # 16 Rebel/ Vicki Worthington
3rd #
4th # 17 Lexie/ Wayne Stupka
RJ # 7 Nettie/ Rick Mock


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

The Derby 3rd went to Frank Price and Piper. Frank also took 3rd in the Open and 4th in the Am with Roux! What a weekend! Way to go Frank!

Open results:

1st #34 Gus Bowen/Farmer
2nd #37 Hummer Youngblood/Farmer
3rd #20 Roux O/H Frank Price
4th #21 Sadie O/H Jay Heansberger
don't know RJ or jams


Amateur results:

1st #13 Norman Mark Rosenblum
2nd #29 Booster Aaron Kelly
3rd #55 Josh Aaron Kelly
4th #15 Roux Frank Price
no RJ or Jams awarded

Good weekend for Aaron, too!


----------



## D Osborn (Jul 19, 2004)

Congrats to Frank and Roux-couldn't happen to a nicer dog!!! Oh yeah, and you too Frank  What a great fall you guys have had!!


----------



## Ricky Elston (Nov 25, 2004)

Congrats Frank, I predict another FC/AFC chocolate in the future 8)


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Yes,yes,yes, Way to go Frank!!!


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Well Frank,,,,, Hells Bells!!!!! Gosh Darn!!! Good Going for you and that funny brown dog........... 8) 8) 

Lets hear it for the minority Am............  

Angie


----------



## SamLab1 (Jul 24, 2003)

Way to Go Frank!!! Congratulations.

Bob


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Wow, Frank! You didn't call and tell me about the fourth!

What a weekend for the choco dog and his blessed owner Frank!

And way to go Aaron Kelly and Mellisa. Woo Woo! Might be a title for Booster!


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Frank way to go, good thing Roux kept his owner looking good, eh?!  Proud of you and Roux baby!! give that choco nut a ear scratching for me!

Lainee, Flash and Bullet


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

Tim West said:


> Wow, Frank! You didn't call and tell me about the fourth!


My cell phone was dead and besides, I thought you could hear me holler over in Texas!!! After it was over, I couldn't help but remember that Roux was still in derby at this trial last year (won 2nd) and jammed the Q.

*Thanks everyone.* It was a good weekend all around. Congrats to the winners, placements and jams, and thanks to the club and judges for putting on a great trial. Damn, I like Sheveport-Bossier trials!

The derby 1st by Gene Taylor with Boo was beautiful. This is his first field trial dog (never hunt tested) and his second trial to run. Not too bad for an old senile fart! He has done an outstanding job with her. Boo and Piper are littermates out of Drake and a QAA bitch.

Frank


----------



## frontier (Nov 3, 2003)

Congrats Frank!


----------



## Pete Marcellus (Oct 2, 2003)

A HUGE CONGRATULATIONS to Aaron and Mellissa Kelly. Aaron's Am 2nd with Booster leaves him needing 1 more point for his AFC. The Am 3rd with Josh is Aaron's first AA placement with him. Josh was a hunt test dog owned by Aaron's father, Dwayne. When Dwayne passed away, Aaron inherited Josh and has done a wonderful job with him. Both dogs have been totally amateur trained and handled by Aaron and Melissa.

Pete


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Congratulations! Arron and Mellissa


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

What a great weekend!!!

The Boogie puppy had lastserieslastbirditis in the derby, but ran a great trial. John and Susanne Caire put on a top notch derby. Straight forward stuff.... it was good to see that. I heard the Qual was really good as well. Kudos to them.

Big congrats to Frank for getting a piece of both big dog stakes!

Major props to Aaron Kelly for 2 more points towards Booster's AFC (i think he only needs 2 more now) and for JOSH getting a piece of the AM as well.

Also congrats to Rosenblum and Norman. He's rackin up those points!!

SM


----------



## rufsea (Jan 4, 2003)

Congratulations to Bill Bowen, Danny Farmer and Ryan Brasseaux on the Open win with Ruf Sea's Angus!!!!!

That gives Gus his FC - the last two trials he ran, he has won. Great Job guys.



I miss that dog regards,
Ken Erikson (rufsea)


----------

